# Help Needed Identifying Ship



## charverz (16 Apr 2018)

Hello all. I'm new here, and am hoping those of you with service on Restigouche-class may be able to help me.

I recently picked up some brass plaques taken from an RCN ship.  One of them is:

CONSOLE MK.7 & RADAR CONSOLE 3"/70 GUN

Also stamped on the plaque is:   F6IH5ROOC

Now this gun combination wasn't common, the Restigouche class being the most likely, I was wondering if  the code would ring bells for anyone.  Two of the class were scrapped in Pictou, not far from where i bought these. These were the Gatineau and Terra Nova.

Thanks very much.


----------

